# Rosewood @ Goldsboro, NC



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

New layout is down and it's just Freakin DIALED! Hands down best asphalt track in the carolinas! Glenns got a buncha pics, i know. just being a slakr and not gotten around to postin them yet! s'up with that it's been down for like 2.5 hours already, C'mon Glenn,LOL! We'll get a fresh coata paint on everything and it's on for the big races comin up. Come and get some practice. it's designed to be a good mix of high and low speed while very forgiving to minimize destruction of the cars. Sure to be loads of fun! We gave the track a thorough cleansing and designed it to be easy to clean with thruways for blowing the dust off of the track. we ran on it this evening and it had terrific traction especially for being a virgin layout w/o a grove, yet! we incorporated large low-rise plow discs into the layout with an unobstruted view from atop our eagle's nest driver's stand. No more blind turns, I mean it when i say unobstructed views thru all corners! Once the coat of paint is applied this week it will be Mission Accomplished! Thanks for all that came out to support the construction and a big Thank You to Glenn for the free pizza and great facility! See you all saturday!
Check out glennshobbycorner.com for directions and most forum activity is on radiocontrolzone.com / north carolina tracks........GL!


----------



## Justin Lessard (Dec 11, 2007)

*The Wood-*Come Slide On It**


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

first weekend for the new road layout over with success and the next two weekends are sure to be big hits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin Lessard (Dec 11, 2007)

best facility in the carolinas!


----------

